# Post your whelp boxes



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I am looking for new ideas on whelp box designs. I have our whelp box already but I want to make another one that will hold puppies in longer. Post of pictures of what you use!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Does your box have a rail on the inside to keep the mother off the pup?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Andy, of course silly! I just want to see what others are using I have seen some great ideas and boxes and wanted to see what the few breeder here are using.
This is my box I used the last time I bred Dixie

















This is what I used when they were weaned

















I did not have high sides on this box and it worked only till they were 3.5 weeks. I want to make another one but I am looking for ideas.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I wanted to build one for Indigo when she was going to have her babies. I think if I would have enclosed the box she would have enjoyed it more.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've seen people use those rubbermaid sheds. Taking off the top, obviously. 

Rubbermaid Slide-lid Storage Shed - 3752SWOLVSS at The Home Depot


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

we used the spare bath tub and it seemed to do fine


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

cross post from the EE board...

WHERE ARE SOME OF THE NICEST WHELPING BOXES????? - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what are the rails for around the outside? i've obviously never had or needed a whelp box... lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The rails keep the mother from squashing the pups! They can get under the rail but it keeps the mom off of them!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Shantel that was more what I was looking for! And Lindsay that is an interesting idea!


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> The rails keep the mother from squashing the pups! They can get under the rail but it keeps the mom off of them!


Seems it has a dual purpose also, depending on how the mother lays. She can rest one of her hind legs on it so the pups get to the milk easier.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some nice looking boxes!


----------

